# Forfeit or not Available And Apple Issues



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am wondering if it's better to make delivery choices the week before. Or the day of. The reason I am asking this. Is because sometimes life changes and if you keep forfeiting does that go against you a lot and then they let you go or does anyone know how that seriously works. Also yesterday which was Saturday I gave it a try. First they put me on food deliveries then I said I would stay for a few more hours. And my app started going goofy sending me to one location to wait I went there it wouldn't let me check in I phoned support they told me I wasn't supposed to be there. So I went back to the warehouse where I was supposedly supposed to be. And the guy was really nice he said if you start to have trouble with the app just log out of the app and log back in and it will reset. he also gave me a delivery so I would not have a missed block. Hope everyone is doing great.
On another note do u think Thanksgiving will be a busy day?
IT IS APP ISSUES NOT APPLE ISSUES


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Forfetting is only counted against you if you do it within 45 minutes of your shift.

Now I dont know if I read this correctly back when I signed up but I read if you forfeit scheduled blocks, while they wont deactivate you they do frown on it and it leads to you getting less blocks assigned


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Forfetting is only counted against you if you do it within 45 minutes of your shift.
> 
> Now I dont know if I read this correctly back when I signed up but I read if you forfeit scheduled blocks, while they wont deactivate you they do frown on it and it leads to you getting less blocks assigned





Dakota2009 said:


> I am wondering if it's better to make delivery choices the week before. Or the day of. The reason I am asking this. Is because sometimes life changes and if you keep forfeiting does that go against you a lot and then they let you go or does anyone know how that seriously works. Also yesterday which was Saturday I gave it a try. First they put me on food deliveries then I said I would stay for a few more hours. And my app started going goofy sending me to one location to wait I went there it wouldn't let me check in I phoned support they told me I wasn't supposed to be there. So I went back to the warehouse where I was supposedly supposed to be. And the guy was really nice he said if you start to have trouble with the app just log out of the app and log back in and it will reset. he also gave me a delivery so I would not have a missed block. Hope everyone is doing great.
> On another note do u think Thanksgiving will be a busy day?
> IT IS APP ISSUES NOT APPLE ISSUES


Do you think it's better to schedule the day of rather than a week in advance


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Scheduling by week is kind of guarantee that you will get the block/s, scheduling day to day or hourly is a fluke, now its up to the person how he/she is needed/wanted the block/s. I (and may be all of us) will personally love to have scheduled blocks which I got like 3-4 times in last 11 1/2 months.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> Do you think it's better to schedule the day of rather than a week in advance


 Your questions are a bit confusing and not clear. You simply set your availability in hopes of being scheduled when they release the schedule on Friday's. That's it. Setting your availability every day or on that day has no bearing on getting a block on the fly or grabbing a block at 10pm. Also not a good idea in general to keep resetting it. 
You can have no availability on any given day but still grab a block for that day. 
So the short answer is, availability is only for getting scheduled blocks.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Also not a good idea in general to keep resetting it.


Why is that?

I change my schedule every single week from wide open to 3-4 short days. I usually get 2-3 blocks/wk with no bearing on my configuration.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chefseth said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I change my schedule every single week from wide open to 3-4 short days. I usually get 2-3 blocks/wk with no bearing on my configuration.


That was his opinion he was incorrect, you are right!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Forfetting is only counted against you if you do it within 45 minutes of your shift.
> 
> Now I dont know if I read this correctly back when I signed up but I read if you forfeit scheduled blocks, while they wont deactivate you they do frown on it and it leads to you getting less blocks assigned


When you say scheduled blocks, are you referring to the ones they "assign" you?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> When you say scheduled blocks, are you referring to the ones they "assign" you?


Correct


----------

